# Seperated at Birth?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ok as you may have seen me and Bruce Kelly from XM's 80's on 8 have been picking on each other as of late.

So I couldn't help doing the following today when I took my lunch break.

What do you guys think?









For some reason I stumbled upon a picture of XM's Lee Abrams (The big programming kahuna) and I couldnt help myself.

Take a look... 









So what do you think?


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:


----------

